# Photo Tourney - Artificial Lighting



## Ramodkk

Basically, anything man-made that shines some sort of light. (Excluding candles)

Playing this tournament is simple:

A photo tournament involves 11 participants (maximum). The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference. 

After 11 participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made in the Off Topic section with a poll to vote on the pictures. 

The winner will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Some Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- Resize your pictures to no larger than 1280 x 1024.

Tournaments will have 4 days of voting.


----------



## Fatback

This work?

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5042813149_0dde449d5b_b.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

I got nothing good at the moment


----------



## Calibretto

(Fantastic photo, Omar)

Here's mine

http://piq.nu/4aKs.jpg


----------



## DarkenCypher

Calibretto, is that light coming from outside.


----------



## MBGraphics

Would this count? If not I've got plenty more 

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Cars/Our-Truck/IMG2284/980689475_K6WWW-XL.jpg


----------



## Calibretto

DarkenCypher said:


> Calibretto, is that light coming from outside.



Nope, it's a fluorescent lamp behind the monitor.


----------



## Justin

would this do?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5042024288/


----------



## Fatback

^ You got my Vote:good:

Only thing is, that orange streak at the top left is a distraction for me. I don't know why, every time I look at it, my eyes just go right back to that orange streak. Try cloning it out, and see if it looks any better.


----------



## Punk

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/Nighttransportation.jpg


----------



## speedyink

http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs22/i/2008/018/1/3/Downtown_Van_by_speedyink.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3414/4601862281_a14a8a9b84_b.jpg


----------



## Ramodkk

3 moar!


----------



## Punk

I like it Kornowski!


----------



## fastdude

I don't believe noone has posted a candle yet. Surely that's artificial light. Light created by humans, for humans


----------



## Fatback

fastdude said:


> I don't believe noone has posted a candle yet. Surely that's artificial light. Light created by humans, for humans



Fire is a natural element(I think) there for the light that comes from it would be natural, not artificial.


----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## Ramodkk

2 moar!



fastdude said:


> I don't believe noone has posted a candle yet. Surely that's artificial light. Light created by humans, for humans



I forgot to exclude candles. They _could_ work since a candle is man-made. But the source of the light is mother-nature. So no.


----------



## 4NGU$

ooo gimme 20 mins to upload one


----------



## 4NGU$

Never-mind can find it.


----------



## Ramodkk

Anyone else? Just need two more.


----------



## MBGraphics

I think you should just throw it up, we could wait all year for two more people, but I don't see it happening lol


----------



## vroom_skies

Yeah, I'd just go ahead and throw it up mate.


----------



## Rocko

Got one on it's way. I figure why not


----------



## Rocko

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b97/rockoskater/PassatTaillight-1.gif

Slight edit;






Unedited;






Had to fix stupid point-and-shoot camera errors.


----------



## Punk

Has the poll been up?? Have I missed it?


----------



## MBGraphics

Nope, he's takin' his sweet time


----------



## Ramodkk

Here's the poll:

http://www.computerforum.com/184838-photo-tourney-artificial-lighting.html


----------



## MBGraphics

NOW you've missed it lol


----------



## Ramodkk

He has an entry, he was just wondering if he had missed the whole voting phase.


----------



## MBGraphics

Lol yeah I just noticed that


----------

